# Gonna get me a new knee.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup......after putting it off for over 13 yrs., it's time to step up and get it done. My surgery date is set for Nov. 10.

It's going to be a total right knee replacement. It's come to the point that my quality of life (whatever that means) is being effected. My right knee actually cants in towards my left knee. It's bone on bone.

I can't stand in one position for more than just a few minutes. I have arthritis on both knees and that contributes greatly to the discomfort I experience.

I've heard both good and bad about joint replacements. I've actually had two doctors tell me *NOT* to have knee joint replacement, but rather, just take meds to help manage the pain.

My left knee is getting bad, but it's not nearly as bad as my right knee is. If all goes well with my right knee, next Spring I'll have the left knee done. I only want to go thru all this once for each knee. That's why I waited as long as I have. I figured the longer I wait, the better the chance of only having to go thru this once......well twice.....once for each knee.

Anyways, it's now just a matter of time. I've only had one prior surgery in all my life. That was when I was a teen and I broke my right collar bone while racing dirt bikes. And yes, I'm a bit nervous about it all. I'll admit to that. But, everyone is telling me it's time to just do it and get it over with.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I've know several people who have had that surgery with excellent outcomes.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......after putting it off for over 13 yrs., it's time to step up and get it done. My surgery date is set for Nov. 10.
> 
> It's going to be a total right knee replacement. It's come to the point that my quality of life (whatever that means) is being effected. My right knee actually cants in towards my left knee. It's bone on bone.
> 
> ...


Re: _"I've actually had two doctors tell me NOT to have knee joint replacement, but rather, just take meds to help manage the pain." _
A friend had a serious lung infection & two of his doctors told him not to have surgery despite not being able to breathe normally. He had the surgery & a gallon of fluid was drained. His surgeon said he might have died in a couple of weeks without surgery.

Why would doctors say not to have surgery? Sometimes, the financial people at the patients' insurers tell the doctors what to do & they'll tell doctors to discourage treatment that is expensive because they have to cover part (or all) of it. Pain meds are much cheaper for them than surgery. I went through the same BS with my previous dentists. I had dental coverage through my employment & I had serious dental issues since birth - constant decay due to dry mouth & very little enamel. My dentist kept filling cavities that were too large to hold fillings, then he started filling gum-line decay. I asked him why my fillings keep coming out every few months & why he's not putting on crowns. He said, "You don't need crowns; I believe in conservative treatment." At the time, I didn't know he was providing treatment based on financial decisions - whatever his insurer told him to provide. My insurer has to pay half & half of a filling is much cheaper than half of a crown. I went to a new dentist & told her I was a cash patient. She said "It's almost malpractice to fill decay that is so severe the tooth will never hold a filling; you need a crown on each tooth." I had a full reconstruction - 30 crowns. Due to my previous dentists lack of appropriate treatment, infection spread down to the roots & I also needed 26 root canals.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Make sure they don't give you a girly knee you would look funny that way lol congrats hope they read the directions and don't put it in backwards. I guess I picked on you enough for 1 post.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> Make sure they don't give you a girly knee you would look funny that way lol congrats hope they read the directions and don't put it in backwards. I guess I picked on you enough for 1 post.


I'm opting for a commercial / industrial grade knee joint. It's load rating is good for 5000 lbs. and 35 mph.

Remember Lee Majors and that tv show, The Million Dollar Man? Well, I'm going to get the same knee that he had. :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Have them both done just as you stated. Good for you. 

People say ohh there's nothing to it, lol. Unless you're the person getting the operation, lol.

The post operative therapy is very important 

I'm right behind you, I'm seeing a specialist myself this week.

Forget the shots , meds, replace the knee, both .

Good luck, quality of life.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

According to friends who have had both, hips are easy, while knees are difficult.
There's a lot of pain in the recovery process, but you've got to keep exercising the new joint anyway.

A good outcome absolutely depends upon you following your physical therapist's instructions, and upon doing your exercises.
No slacking off, please!

Do your part, and I bet that you'll be fine.

We're pulling for you.
(But if you don't do your exercises, we'll be pushing from behind!)


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> Make sure they don't give you a girly knee you would look funny that way lol congrats hope they read the directions and don't put it in backwards. I guess I picked on you enough for 1 post.


HAHA. Occasionally, they do the wrong limb. Probably a good idea to mark the knee they're supposed to work on.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

While you're under anesthesia (knocked out ) for the knee , you might as well get your colonoscopy ,or any dental work Done while you're out cold. 
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

win231 said:


> HAHA. Occasionally, they do the wrong limb. Probably a good idea to mark the knee they're supposed to work on.


Back in 2003, I had my right knee scoped. While I was still conscious, the doctor asked me just to be sure, what knee he was doing. I told him the right knee, and he then put a big X on it.

The pen he used was a Sharpie. It took weeks for that X to disappear.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> According to friends who have had both, hips are easy, while knees are difficult.
> There's a lot of pain in the recovery process, but you've got to keep exercising the new joint anyway.
> 
> A good outcome absolutely depends upon you following your physical therapist's instructions, and upon doing your exercises.
> ...


Yeah, I know PT is very important. I'll do my best to do my best.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

I have a neighbor who had it done. He was 71 at the time and lives alone in an upstairs apartment. The day he got back from the hospital he walked straight upstairs and was going and down them regularly for his trips to physical therapy. His mantra was "ascend into heaven, descend into hell". The meaning was bending only your good knee going up stairs, and leading with you stiff "new" knee going down until everything is completely healed and working properly. It didn't take long before he was walking about like nothing was ever done. He's fine.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Good Luck! 

Are you still going to jump out of perfectly good airplanes after the surgery?
Maybe you can get shock absorbers installed.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> Are you still going to jump out of perfectly good airplanes after the surgery?
> Maybe you can get shock absorbers installed.


Naw.....my days of jumping out of planes, helicopters, and balloons, are long gone. Never had any interest in sport jumping.

Now I'm happy to just jump out of bed. :smt033


----------



## BZimm (Feb 29, 2016)

From what I understand, and it seems you do too........you have to do the complete run of physical therapy. All of it and more.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Get one that will hold a spare mag.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You should start jogging everyday before the surgery , you'll need to get in shape for the operation, :smt033


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

PT I am sur e you know that the surgery is the easy part..the rehab--NOT!

do your work after the procedure and all w ill go well

did they talk to you about a hemi replacement instead of full knee replacement? it can be a nice option

also BE SURE they give you antibiotic to take before you see a foot doctor or dentist. Bacteria in the blood can seed the joint and caus e it to be removed.

good luck-- you deserve some kindness and relief afte r all you have been through

FWIW I use hyaluronic acid supplements to keep my joints feeling good --so far minimal pain in the large joints. My hands and my back are my real issues


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I know plenty of guys and gals with new knees. The procedure has gotten almost routine. 
Very few had issues, and many were up and about in days.

Best therapy? Walk. 

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I know people from the ages of 50 to 80 who have had knee replacements, and they were all glad they did it. The more fit you are, the better and faster the recovery, but even my mother-in-law in her 70's and my own mother in her eighties did very well, because they worked hard at their post-op therapy. The only people I know of who didn't do well were the ones who wouldn't do the therapy. My neighbor (about 75 yo) had both done at once, and during his recovery, he said the pain was pretty rough - but, six months later, he was up on his roof doing repairs, and said he had never had any pain at all. I take that to mean that the improvements in mobility outweigh the pain endured during recovery.


----------



## takengon25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> According to friends who have had both, hips are easy, while knees are difficult.
> There's a lot of pain in the recovery process, but you've got to keep exercising the new joint anyway.
> 
> 
> ...


Ensure they don't give you a girly knee you would look interesting that way lol well done trust they read the bearings and don't place it in reverse. I figure I singled out you enough for 1 post.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Make sure you get one with a Zerk fitting so you can lube it yourself at home.
Also, ask about the ones with a height adjustment knob, so once your other knee is also done, you can be taller any time you want. Just turn the knob.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

CW said:


> I know plenty of guys and gals with new knees. The procedure has gotten almost routine.
> Very few had issues, and many were up and about in days.
> 
> Best therapy? Walk.
> ...


"You must crawl before you can walk, Grasshopper"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Make sure you get one with a Zerk fitting so you can lube it yourself at home.
> Also, ask about the ones with a height adjustment knob, so once your other knee is also done, you can be taller any time you want. Just turn the knob.


No need for any Zerk fittings.

I'm gonna have um direct inject Mobil 1 gear lube. That stuff is good for like 50K miles or so.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

takengon25 said:


> Ensure they don't give you a girly knee you would look interesting that way lol well done trust they read the bearings and don't place it in reverse. I figure I singled out you enough for 1 post.


The replacement should look at least as good as Caitlyn's.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> According to friends who have had both, hips are easy, while knees are difficult.
> There's a lot of pain in the recovery process, but you've got to keep exercising the new joint anyway.
> 
> A good outcome absolutely depends upon you following your physical therapist's instructions, and upon doing your exercises.
> ...


I've had both done. My right knee was a total replacement and it was done first. My left knee was a partial replacement and it was done a year and a half later. I didn't experience a lot of pain and my recovery was pretty quick. After the right knee total replacement, I was driving 12 days later (both of my vehicles had manual transmissions). And I was driving three days later with my left partial knee replacement.

My wife had both knees totally replaced and she did fantastic. We've never thought it was a bad idea.

It helps if you are in generally good physical condition before the surgery. I worked out for a solid year before I had my first (total) replacement and that helped me greatly. Probably hastened my recovery quite a bit.

As you said, you must do the physical therapy and exercise on your own. Sure there is going to be some discomfort, and some pain, but it's not bad at all. Well worth the decision, in my opinion.

*Paratrooper:*
Send me any questions you might have. I would be more than happy to tell you all about our experience and offer any help I can.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I've had both done. My right knee was a total replacement and it was done first. My left knee was a partial replacement and it was done a year and a half later. I didn't experience a lot of pain and my recovery was pretty quick. After the right knee total replacement, I was driving 12 days later (both of my vehicles had manual transmissions). And I was driving three days later with my left partial knee replacement.
> 
> My wife had both knees totally replaced and she did fantastic. We've never thought it was a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind offer. I will do exactly that if I have any questions or concerns. :smt023


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm 81 and had my first knee replacement at 74 & my second one when I was 78. If all my body parts functioned as well as my replacement knees, I would be in outstanding shape! I have no knee pain since my replacements. I can't imagine doctors recommending pain pills long term versus knee replacement. The therapy is the key to getting your flexibility back. The therapy is not fun but it's imperative. If you have any back problems they will only be complicated with your current knee problems. 

Find the best knee surgeon you can, do the therapy and you won't regret it!!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

You can sell your old ones on knee-bay. :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You can sell your old ones on knee-bay. :smt033


My luck, the buyer wouldn't be happy with them, and I'd have to refund the money. :smt088


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

bluewave said:


> I can't imagine doctors recommending pain pills long term versus knee replacement.


It is called Obama care.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> My luck, the buyer wouldn't be happy with them, and I'd have to refund the money. :smt088


plus shipping


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

BackyardCowboy said:


> You can sell your old ones on knee-bay. :smt033


Now that's funny!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......after putting it off for over 13 yrs., it's time to step up and get it done. My surgery date is set for Nov. 10.
> 
> It's going to be a total right knee replacement. It's come to the point that my quality of life (whatever that means) is being effected. My right knee actually cants in towards my left knee. It's bone on bone.
> 
> ...


Knee Replacement: What to Consider | Patient Advice | US News

You have probably seen Everything out there..

Wishing you the best as you count the days.

:smt1099


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> I know people from the ages of 50 to 80 who have had knee replacements, and they were all glad they did it. The more fit you are, the better and faster the recovery, but even my mother-in-law in her 70's and my own mother in her eighties did very well, because they worked hard at their post-op therapy. The only people I know of who didn't do well were the ones who wouldn't do the therapy. My neighbor (about 75 yo) had both done at once, and during his recovery, he said the pain was pretty rough - but, six months later, he was up on his roof doing repairs, and said he had never had any pain at all. *I take that to mean that the improvements in mobility outweigh the pain endured during recovery.*


Absolutely. Add to this the fact that the pain you had before the operation will no longer be an issue. You will have your life back.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I went in today for my pre-surgery medical clearance. I go back on the 18th for my final check-up, to make sure that I'm fit enough for surgery. 

Anyways, I was talking to the Physician's Assistant about how the technology has progressed in regards to replacement joints. She told me that she knows my surgeon well and he's as good as they come. She then went on to say that with a good surgeon and the technology of today's artificial joints, that I will be good to go for the rest of my life. 

That was good to hear, cause I don't want to have to have it replaced again sometime down the road.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> ...with a good surgeon and the technology of today's artificial joints, that I will be good to go for the rest of my life.
> 
> That was good to hear, cause I don't want to have to have it replaced again sometime down the road.


Yeah, OK. But someday they'll have to replace the rest of you, around that everlasting knee joint! :anim_lol:

I've asked my doctor several times for my long-overdue full-body replacement.
He always gives me the same answer: "We've decided that your brain just isn't worth it."


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I went in today for my pre-surgery medical clearance. I go back on the 18th for my final check-up, to make sure that I'm fit enough for surgery.
> 
> Anyways, I was talking to the Physician's Assistant about how the technology has progressed in regards to replacement joints. She told me that she knows my surgeon well and he's as good as they come. She then went on to say that with a good surgeon and the technology of today's artificial joints, that I will be good to go for the rest of my life.
> 
> That was good to hear, cause I don't want to have to have it replaced again sometime down the road.


My surgeon told me that while the prosthetic manufacturers will tell you that their joints will last around fifteen years, it has been his experience that there is no cut a dried time limit on their useful life because frankly, most people die with them in place.

My wife and I had one of the finest joint surgeons in the area. He has developed a technique that virtually insures a long lasting and successful replacement. When I had mine done, he had already performed over 4,000 knee replacements (he also does hips and I believe shoulders).

I cannot stress enough that it is paramount that you do six to eight weeks of physical therapy after your surgery. The complete lack of pain, the total use of my knees, the fact that I can now walk many miles with absolutely no pain or discomfort, and I can once again exercise on my equipment in my basement, far exceeds any of the rather small amount of pain and discomfort I had during my recovery. Both my wife and I bounced back fantastically and I sincerely hope that is also your experience.

Keep us informed and don't worry about it. As long as you have a great surgeon doing the work and you do your part, you should most definitely reap the rewards of once again having the freedom to do what you enjoy.*

* They don't recommend jogging, rock climbing, skiing (water and snow), or similar activities. This is all hard on the new joints and can damage them. Common sense and care will result in a new life for you.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> My surgeon told me that while the prosthetic manufacturers will tell you that their joints will last around fifteen years, it has been his experience that there is no cut a dried time limit on their useful life because frankly, most people die with them in place.
> 
> My wife and I had one of the finest joint surgeons in the area. He has developed a technique that virtually insures a long lasting and successful replacement. When I had mine done, he had already performed over 4,000 knee replacements (he also does hips and I believe shoulders).
> 
> ...


I hear you loud and clear. :smt023


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

win231 said:


> HAHA. Occasionally, they do the wrong limb. Probably a good idea to mark the knee they're supposed to work on.





paratrooper said:


> Back in 2003, I had my right knee scoped. While I was still conscious, the doctor asked me just to be sure, what knee he was doing. I told him the right knee, and he then put a big X on it.
> 
> The pen he used was a Sharpie. It took weeks for that X to disappear.


When I had my knee worked on, three different nurses came in before the surgery and asked me which knee was to be worked on. When the anesthesiologist came in to start putting me out, another nurse asked again, "which knee." They then wrapped about 3 or 4 yards of gauze on my good knee, took out the proverbial Sharpie and wrote "WRONG KNEE" on the bandage.

Good luck with your surgery. Remember, the physical terrorists may be vicious, but they really are your friends.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

high pockets said:


> When I had my knee worked on, three different nurses came in before the surgery and asked me which knee was to be worked on. When the anesthesiologist came in to start putting me out, another nurse asked again, "which knee." They then wrapped about 3 or 4 yards of gauze on my good knee, took out the proverbial Sharpie and wrote "WRONG KNEE" on the bandage.
> 
> Good luck with your surgery. Remember, the physical terrorists may be vicious, but they really are your friends.


My surgeon came in while I was in the surgical waiting and prep area an drew some "ladders" on the operative knee. The then put his autograph on it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

My surgeon's office called me on Monday asking me if I would be interested in getting an MRI done of my right knee, so that a full custom knee joint could be made to my exact specifications?

My wife called our insurance carrier to see if an MRI would be covered? She was told that yes, it would be. We called back to the doctor's office yesterday and let them know that it was covered. 

The imaging office called me this morning to set up an appt. for an MRI. I have an appt. for 3:30 today. So, now it looks as if I will have a knee joint made just for me. I was a bit concerned about the joint. I'm not your average sized guy. I'm 6-05 and weigh close to 300 lbs. I'm about 50 lbs. over weight. First time ever in my life that I'm this heavy. 

Because of my knees, I have Osteoarthritis in both knees, and they have definitely slowed down my activity level. That, and my Thyroid Gland is out-of-whack. I'll be taking meds for that once my knee surgery is done.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Sounds like good news!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow!
I've got a couple of custom-modified pistols, two custom-made (by me) rifles, and several custom-made holsters and belts (some by me), but I've never had a custom-made knee!
My *envy* knows no bounds!

Are you gonna have it engraved? :yawinkle:


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, your whole body doesn't have to slide into the Mri cylinder. Your head can stay out. More comfortable


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not your average sized guy. I'm 6-05 and weigh close to 300 lbs.


He used to be 6" 10". but a few failures to open came along... :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> My surgeon's office called me on Monday asking me if I would be interested in getting an MRI done of my right knee, so that a full custom knee joint could be made to my exact specifications?
> 
> My wife called our insurance carrier to see if an MRI would be covered? She was told that yes, it would be. We called back to the doctor's office yesterday and let them know that it was covered.
> 
> ...


Pics would help :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He should get them made like Betty Grable's knees!


----------

